# Fleuroscopy revenue code



## kd2471 (Sep 2, 2008)

Which revenue code do you use for fleuroscopy? 360 or 320 Thanks!


----------



## ciphermed (Sep 2, 2008)

*Fluoroscopy Rev Code*

I work for a health system in NY...We pretty much use revenue code 320 for fluoroscopy.
Anthony


----------



## trose45116 (Sep 3, 2008)

that is correct 320


----------



## mbort (Sep 4, 2008)

I agree, 320


----------

